# installing drywall returns around windows



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I had new vinyl nailfin windows installed in our kitchen remodel. The windows are 1/2-5/8" smaller than the rough opening. The top has a 3/4" gap. So how am I going to get the reveal done the same on all three sides?? I am putting a wood sill on the bottom. 

Some one told me stack 2 pieces of 1/2" dry wall? The returns are only 2" deep. I though it better to nail on cut 1/2" pine, nail that to the rough framing and then use 1/2" drywall?? 

That sounds fine but the corner bead is only 1 1/4" for I am not sure putting nails into that thin pine will work??? 

Am I totally over analying this?

Help, please.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

In some areas the newer restrictive codes will not allow what I am going to describe. But it sounds like you may still be able to do it in your area.... wherever that is?

If your windows were installed with attachment bucks that have a beveled edge, you are in business. As you push a piece of D/W in behind your window, the bevel on the "buck" guides the face of the D/W up tight against the window, making a perfect and equal seal all around.

All you have to do is be certain the wall faces are set the correct distance back to allow your D/W returns to make a perfect 90 degree projection from the window. Remember to allow for the inclusion of corner bead as well as the D/W thickness when you set those wall pieces. (I use 5/8 plywood for a guage when hanging 1/2" D/W.)

If you don't have beveled bucks installed, you'll just have to rip down appropriate spacers to equalize the returns.... kind of a drag.


----------



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Willie T said:


> In some areas the newer restrictive codes will not allow what I am going to describe. But it sounds like you may still be able to do it in your area.... wherever that is?
> 
> If your windows were installed with attachment bucks that have a beveled edge, you are in business. As you push a piece of D/W in behind your window, the bevel on the "buck" guides the face of the D/W up tight against the window, making a perfect and equal seal all around.
> 
> ...


 

I don't believe I have those "beveled bucks" I have Milgard Tuscany windows. I was thinking I just nailing a piece of 1/2"x4" pine to the rough opening and then using 5/8" drywall. over that. 

The inside frame is 1 5/8" wide but the problem is the rough framing is .5-.75 inches from the outside edge of the window frame. So I need to add almost 1 full inch of D/w and or pine strips just to get the outside edge of the frame covered. If the corner bead is 1.25" wide that's going to be hard to get the nail to hold if it hits the edge of the wood. 

Perhaps a photo would help.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is what the beveled bucking would look like on a block wall.... Before the window was installed. The right edge here is beveled... with the long point against the block.


----------



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

here are some photos.


----------

